# كل حاجه عن السيارات من الألف للياء



## gold_fire_engineer (5 أكتوبر 2009)

عاوز تعرف كل حاجه عن مكونات السياره وطريقه عملها ( نظام الفرامل-عمل المحرك-الوصلات الكهربائيه-المحرك,...........إلخ
شرط ورونا الردود

البرنامج من صنع شركة Audi ويقوم بشرح كل أجزاء السياره ولن أطيل علي حضراتكم دع الصور تتحدث 





























طبعا زهقتو من الصور دلوقتي مع الروابط
12 رابط كل رابط 21 ميجا تقريبا ومن رفعي تم رفعهم علي ميديا فاير








http://www.mediafire.com/file/imzdzmolddu/New Folder (5).part01.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/icwdz2ymwz5/New Folder (5).part02.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/kzymm2zmm2n/New Folder (5).part03.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zdogmcny2b2/New Folder (5).part04.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zq2yumzwqx2/New Folder (5).part05.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zmj3mihdi2q/New Folder (5).part06.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jwlbmxq0lm2/New Folder (5).part07.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/o2tjywttttm/New Folder (5).part08.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jnqmthmj34q/New Folder (5).part09.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zoim5jijt22/New Folder (5).part10.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/?xj4f769olxx8y6e
http://www.mediafire.com/file/gywz20zx1zz/New Folder (5).part12.rar


لا تحرمونا من دعواتكم وخصوصا الناس اللي بتحمل وتجري ​


----------



## احمد حسن محم (5 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخي الرابط الاول غير نشط نرجو اعادة تحميله وشكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## imad04 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا **يا اخي **علي المجهود الرائع *


----------



## imad04 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------



## المهندس250 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اللهم اغفر له


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (6 أكتوبر 2009)

احمد حسن محم قال:


> يا اخي الرابط الاول غير نشط نرجو اعادة تحميله وشكرا علي المجهود الرائع



شكرا لك مرورك أخي 

تفضل
http://www.mediafire.com/file/imzdzmolddu/New Folder (5).part01.rar​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (6 أكتوبر 2009)

imad04 قال:


> *شكرا **يا اخي **علي المجهود الرائع *



وشكرا لك أخي عماد وبارك الله فيك ​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جارى التحميل ..........
بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (6 أكتوبر 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> جارى التحميل ..........
> بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل



وبارك الله فيك أخي شرفت موضوعي بالتوفيق​


----------



## zaid alkhalidi (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
وجاري التحميل 
تحياااتي


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (7 أكتوبر 2009)

zaid alkhalidi قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي
> وجاري التحميل
> تحياااتي



وبارك الله فيك أخي أتمني لك الإستفاده​


----------



## م. يامن خضور (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*سوف أحمل البرنامج غداً إن شاء الله

و لكن قبل ذلك أتمنى من الله أن يكتبك باراً بوالديك في الدنيا و الآخرة

لك تحياتي القلبية*


----------



## zaid alkhalidi (8 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز البرنامج لا يعمل تظهر لي صورة السيارة واجزاءها ولكن عند الضغط على اي جزء يعطيني ارر في احد الملفات


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (8 أكتوبر 2009)

zaid alkhalidi قال:


> اخي العزيز البرنامج لا يعمل تظهر لي صورة السيارة واجزاءها ولكن عند الضغط على اي جزء يعطيني ارر في احد الملفات



أخي بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خيرا
البرنامج يعمل بصوره جيده عندي
أعطني إسم الملف وسأرفعه خصيصا لك
والصور الموجوده من علي جهازي
ولك جزيل الشكر
​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السيدعبدالمجيد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجارى التحميل



وجزاكم الله خيرا م/ السيد عبد المجيد
​


----------



## aws.sh007 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (9 أكتوبر 2009)

aws.sh007 قال:


> مشكور


شكرا لمرورك أخي بالتوفيق​


----------



## g4haj04 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف خير وبارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## zaid alkhalidi (10 أكتوبر 2009)

انا شاكر لك اخي العزيز واسف جدا منك
الخلل كان من الحاسب الشخصي الخاص بي
واكرر اسفي الشديد لك وبارك الله فيك
تحيااااتي


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (10 أكتوبر 2009)

zaid alkhalidi قال:


> انا شاكر لك اخي العزيز واسف جدا منك
> الخلل كان من الحاسب الشخصي الخاص بي
> واكرر اسفي الشديد لك وبارك الله فيك
> تحيااااتي


أخي بارك الله فيك ولا داعي للأسف وأتمني لك الإستفاده​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندسgold_fire_engineer
أشكر لك جهودك .. ومواضيعك.. ومشاركاتك ..ومداخلاتك في المواضيع عامة
وفي مواضيعي خاصة..

وفقك الله وبارك فيك ..وسدد على دروب الخير خطاك.


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (11 أكتوبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندسgold_fire_engineer
> أشكر لك جهودك .. ومواضيعك.. ومشاركاتك ..ومداخلاتك في المواضيع عامة
> وفي مواضيعي خاصة..
> 
> وفقك الله وبارك فيك ..وسدد على دروب الخير خطاك.



وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا 
شكرا لك د/ محمد باشراحيل 
وأسعدتني بمشاركتك ,والتي إنتظرتها كثيرا
وكيف يكون هناك موضوع لإستاذنا د/محمد وما أشارك بها 
​


----------



## khotaby (21 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك اله فيك وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (22 أكتوبر 2009)

khotaby قال:


> بارك اله فيك وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب



وبارك الله فيك أخي وشكرا لمرورك :20::20:​


----------



## mazenk15 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (24 أكتوبر 2009)

mazenk15 قال:


> شكراً على هذا الموضوع



والشكر لك أخي وأتمني لك الإستفاده:20::20::20:​


----------



## م. يامن خضور (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

لقد حملت البرنامج و اشتغل زي الفل والحمد لله 

أشكرك أخي العزيز و أدعو الله أن يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه

مودتي


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*م.يامن*



م. يامن خضور قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لقد حملت البرنامج و اشتغل زي الفل والحمد لله
> 
> ...


وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبروك عليك البرنامج:7::7::7::7:
وأرجو من المولي أن تجد منه ما يفيدك
شكرا لك مرورك الطيب
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## أسامةعبد الله (19 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
اللهم اغفر له*​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (19 يناير 2010)

أسامةعبد الله قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا
> اللهم اغفر له*​


وجزاك الله خيراً أخي أسامه وغفر الله لك​


----------



## سمير شربك (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير وبارك الله بك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (19 يناير 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الكبير وبارك الله بك



وبارك الله فيك أخي ​


----------



## GeoOo (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (22 يناير 2010)

geooo قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم



ولك جزيل الشكر أتمني لك الإستفاده​


----------



## رزق نصر (23 يناير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (23 يناير 2010)

رزق نصر قال:


> شكرررررررررررررررررررا



عفوووووووووووووووووواً , شكراً لمرورك الكريم اخي ​:7::7::7:


----------



## منه المصري2 (28 يناير 2010)

well done


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (28 يناير 2010)

منه المصري2 قال:


> well done



thank you for your Compliment​:77::77::77:


----------



## منه المصري2 (29 يناير 2010)

He has not compliment the fact


----------



## ahmadyousef88 (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور مقدما أخي ...


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (1 فبراير 2010)

ولك جزيل الشكر بالتوفيق


----------



## أبو مخلص (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
جاري التحميل وأرجو أن يعمل البرنامج يشكل كامل
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (2 فبراير 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن شاء الله يعمل البرنامج بشكل كامل


----------



## أبو مخلص (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أرجو منك إعادة تحمبل الجزأين الأخيرين رقم 11 و 12 لأن هناك مشكلة في تحميلهما لدي
والف شكر


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (3 فبراير 2010)

أخي إنتظر قليلاً ثم قم بالتحميل ثانيه 
وهذه الصور دليل صحه الملفات و إذا إستمرت المشكله أرفعهم لك علي روابط أخري بإذن الله


----------



## haytham_fezan (5 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed beaet (7 مارس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mechanical wheel (11 مارس 2010)

يا رب يرحمك في الدنيا والاخرة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zohier osamah (16 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (15 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم , وأتمني لكم الإستفاده ومعذره علي التأخيييير


----------



## ابوطوني (15 أبريل 2010)

\شكرا لك أخي عماد وبارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل 
​


----------



## SAGED (15 أبريل 2010)

اخى الغالى الله يرحم ولدينا ووالديك

اين باسورد البرنامج لان البرنامج بيطلب باسوورد

والف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## الخط المستقيم (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الخط المستقيم (16 أبريل 2010)

أحمد محمد كاطع قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


 الاخ احمد شكرا على هذا التوقيع المميز تحياتي:34:


----------



## nwa (16 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي 
وجاري التحميل 
تحياااتي*​


----------



## dragon sea (16 أبريل 2010)

:56:شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد الكبير والعمل الرائع المتميز

واننى اعتبره سبق وانفراد بكل المقاييس ونأمل فى الكثير

من هذه الاعمال الراقيه والشامله ,,,

 تحياتى لمعاليكم ودوام الصحه والتوفيق من المولى عز وجل 

 أبـو جـبـــــل

 :13:


----------



## mohammed RIRI (16 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## السوداني الاسد (18 أبريل 2010)

بار ك الله فيك وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 أبريل 2010)

saged قال:


> اخى الغالى الله يرحم ولدينا ووالديك
> 
> اين باسورد البرنامج لان البرنامج بيطلب باسوورد
> 
> والف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع



أخي العزيز ضع أي إسم مستخدم وأي باسوورد
البرنامج هكذا يعمل عندي

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جهاد المهندس (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## magdy_blal (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.سعد نجم (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع


----------



## orfali (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد :30:


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وبالتوفيق


----------



## black88star (2 مايو 2010)

يديك الف عافية حبيب وماقصرت 
مشكور على الخدمة 
عــــــــوآفي


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (2 مايو 2010)

black88star قال:


> يديك الف عافية حبيب وماقصرت
> مشكور على الخدمة
> عــــــــوآفي



بارك الله فيك أخي أتمني لك الإستفاده ويعطيك العافيه​


----------



## عمر المطراوى (3 مايو 2010)

يجرى التحميل مشكور


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (3 مايو 2010)

عمر المطراوى قال:


> يجرى التحميل مشكور



بالتوفيق أخي وأتمني لك الإستفاده​


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 يونيو 2010)

الله يكرم أصلك

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (22 يونيو 2010)

عادل 1980 قال:


> الله يكرم أصلك
> 
> جزاك الله عنا خيراً



ويكرمك أخي عادل 
أتمني لك الإستفاده
وجزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## ميادة (23 يونيو 2010)

معلش علشان انا فاشله شويه في النت هي لازم تحملها وبعدين تفتح ولا يمكن اشوفها عادي على النت من غير حفظ ارجو الافادة لاني محتاجه معلومات كتيرة عن السيارات علشان عندي مقابله شخصيه قريب وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (23 يونيو 2010)

ميادة عادل محمود قال:


> معلش علشان انا فاشله شويه في النت هي لازم تحملها وبعدين تفتح ولا يمكن اشوفها عادي على النت من غير حفظ ارجو الافادة لاني محتاجه معلومات كتيرة عن السيارات علشان عندي مقابله شخصيه قريب وجزاك الله كل خير


الأخت الفاضله
قومي أولاً بإنزال البرنامج وهو علي سيرفر سريع لن يتطلب منك وقتاً إن شاء الله , بعد ذلك تقومين بتشغيل البرنامج وهو بالإنجليزيه والذي يقوم بشرح جميع مكونات السياره 
وهو من صنع شركة أودي audi
وجزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## alith (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج ممكن اخى الكريم تتئكد من الرابط التامن والعاشر لائنى نزلت الروبط الى هدين مع الشكر


----------



## عادل 1980 (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً

جارى التحميل


----------



## ايمن حمزه (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
أرجو إعادة رفع الرابط السادس حيث انه لا يعمل


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (24 يونيو 2010)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> أرجو إعادة رفع الرابط السادس حيث انه لا يعمل


أخي الحبيب الرابط يعمل إنتظر قليلاً ثم حاول مرة أخري




​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (24 يونيو 2010)

alith قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج ممكن اخى الكريم تتئكد من الرابط التامن والعاشر لائنى نزلت الروبط الى هدين مع الشكر



أخي الحبيب الروابط تعمل بشكل جيد بارك الله فيكم , حاول تحميلهم مرة اخري ولو هناك مشكله ارفعهم لك مرة اخري ​


----------



## alith (25 يونيو 2010)

اخى الكريم الرابط العاشر فيه مشكله لانى ليه يومان اجرب فيه ومانزل التامن بعد جهد نزل اما العاشر جننى مع تحياتى


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (25 يونيو 2010)

أخي الفاضل
هذا هو الدليل علي سلامة الرابط العاشر وإن لم تسطع تحميله أرفعه لك خصيصاً فقط أعلمني
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alith (25 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك اخى على الرد ولكن حاولت كتير فى العاشر ولم افلح ولا ادرى ما السبب


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (25 يونيو 2010)

حاضر أخي الفاضل
اعطني مهله أرفعه لك ثانيه
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alith (25 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك على سعة صدرك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (26 يونيو 2010)

تفضل أخي الفاضل
رابط آخر
ولا تحرمنا من تقييمك
http://d01.megashares.com/dl/8ce4b22/required part.rar


----------



## Red-Storm (26 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لك جاري التحميل


----------



## هيثم محمد حاتم (26 يونيو 2010)

معظم الملفات معطوووووووووووووووووووووووووووبة ومش شغالة ياعم الكبير


----------



## alith (26 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على البرنامج الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ملاحضه الرابط العاشر الجديد لم يشتغل معى بعد الاستعانه بصديق له خبره اخد الرابط من الصوره التى ارفقتها ونزل والحمد الله البرنامج شغال ميه ميه والله يرحم والديك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (26 يونيو 2010)

الحمد لله أخي 
والله لو أردت أرسله لك علي إيميلك الخاص كنت فعلت
علي العموم الحمد لله
بالتوفيق


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (26 يونيو 2010)

هيثم محمد حاتم قال:


> معظم الملفات معطوووووووووووووووووووووووووووبة ومش شغالة ياعم الكبير


معطووووووووبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب يا أخي بارك الله فيك مش ملاحظ إن إنت الوحيد اللي بيشتكي من البرنامج الكل حمل البرنامج وشغال تمام التمام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## alith (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ما قصرت وبتوفيق ومزيد من النجاحات


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (26 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لك أخي 
مبروووك البرنامج


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (29 يونيو 2010)

كان نفسي اشكرك قبل ما ابدأ تحميل ولكن ماقدرتش امسك نفسي )
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (30 يونيو 2010)

أبو الخير المصري قال:


> كان نفسي اشكرك قبل ما ابدأ تحميل ولكن ماقدرتش امسك نفسي )
> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


كلك خير ياأبو الخير
وجزاك خيراً وبارك فيك 
بالتوفيق​


----------



## bola (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*أرجو إعاده رفع الرابط ال 11 لأنه قد تم حذفه*
​


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي وماقصرت وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك

لكن هناك مشكلة ما في الرابط 11 والذي تم حذفه بالفعل

ارجو منك اعادة رفعه حتى تتم الاستفادة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## وليد العتر (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووور جدا على البرنامج ولكن الرابط الحادي عشر لايعمل وكأنه محذوف يرجى من حضرتك اعادة تحميله ولك مني جزيل الشكروالامتننان


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شباب اللي عنده الجزء 11 موجود ياريت يعيد رفعه مره اخرى لانه ماحد يرد الى الان


----------



## firasrihawy (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي 
بس فعلا الملف 11 يعطي انه محذوف 
نرجو التكرم برفعه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الإخوة الأفاضل بارك الله فيكم 
لكل من يشتكي من حذف بعض الروابط أرجو الأخذ بالعلم بأن هذه الروابط قد تم تقسيمها منذ فترة طويلة جداً ولم تعد موجوده لدي لكي يتم رفعها .. فقط أرجو من حضراتكم إمهالي فرصة لرفعهم مرة أخري , مع الوعد بإرسال تنبيه لكم مخصوصاً عند الإنتهاء والله المستعان


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط الحادي عشر لايعمل وكأنه محذوف


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

بالتأكيد اخي خذ كل الوقت وارجو عند اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى ان تقوم بتقسيمها بنفس المساحة حتى لا نعيد تحميلها كلها من جديد ونستطيع تحميل الجزء المطلوب فقط


----------



## العصفور الطائر (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور وجوزيت خيرا


----------



## tamer abeed (24 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## dolfin311981 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وننتظر الجزء 11 بفارغ الصبر


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## وليد العتر (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على الرد ونحن بنتظار اعادة رفع الملفات وخاصة الجزء الحادي عشر وايضا ارجوا من الاعضاء اللذي لديهم هذا الجزء ان يرفعوه لنا ولهم جزيل الشكر


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (28 سبتمبر 2011)

إلي كل من يريد الرابط الحادي عشر من برنامج السيارات 
تفضلوا وأرجو أن اكون قد وفيت بوعدي 
http://www.mediafire.com/?xj4f769olxx8y6e


بالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 سبتمبر 2011)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> إلي كل من يريد الرابط الحادي عشر من برنامج السيارات
> تفضلوا وأرجو أن اكون قد وفيت بوعدي
> http://www.mediafire.com/?xj4f769olxx8y6e
> 
> ...



ربنا يوفقك
تم ادراج الرابط بالمشاركة الاولى


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (29 سبتمبر 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> ربنا يوفقك
> تم ادراج الرابط بالمشاركة الاولى



شكراً لك أخي وبارك الله فيك ​


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا أخي وبارك الله فيك

ولكن عند فك الضغط واجهتني مشكله 
! C:\\New Folder (5).part11.rar: CRC failed in New Folder (5)\AUDIO\S331-1FB.SWA. The file is corrupt
! C:\\New Folder (5).part12.rar: CRC failed in VIDEO\V421-1a.avi. The file is corrupt

ولكن البرنامج اشتغل ولكن لا اعلم مدى تأثير هذه الملفات فيما بعد


----------



## mustafatel (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كاش (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (1 أكتوبر 2011)

mrniceguy2932000 قال:


> الف شكر يا أخي وبارك الله فيك
> 
> ولكن عند فك الضغط واجهتني مشكله
> ! C:\\new folder (5).part11.rar: Crc failed in new folder (5)\audio\s331-1fb.swa. The file is corrupt
> ...



وبارك الله فيك أخي
اما عن المشكلة التي واجهتك لا تنسي أنني قمت بإعادة التجزأة هذه واحده ..ثم انه من الواضح إن المشكلة قد تواجهك عدم ظهور أحد ملفات الفيديو لكن من الممكن الإطلاع عليه من داخل الملفات المرفقة مع البرنامج 
علي العموم من الممكن أن أقوم برفع البرنامج كاملاً مرة أخري إذا رغب الجميع في ذلك
وبالتوفيق للجميـــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## مجاهدعثمان (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مرة أخري الرابط رقم 11 لمن لم يقوم بالتحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?xj4f769olxx8y6e


----------



## ah25 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووور يا بشمهنس


----------



## muzammil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## abo_zero (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي ....


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ah25 قال:


> مشكووووووور يا بشمهنس



العفو أخي الكريم​


----------



## mustafatel (14 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## trulive74 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## صهيب مسلم (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عـليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، أخي الكريم :

أود افتتاح نسخة جديدة من الموضوع ، والفرق هـو اختصار عـدد الروابط إلى رابطين فقط ، فما قولك ؟


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (15 أكتوبر 2011)

صهيب مسلم قال:


> السلام عـليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، أخي الكريم :
> 
> أود افتتاح نسخة جديدة من الموضوع ، والفرق هـو اختصار عـدد الروابط إلى رابطين فقط ، فما قولك ؟




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الحبيب بارك الله فيك .لا مانع لدي 
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ​:84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84:


----------



## ليث العراقي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## a7ned7ero (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الســــلام عليـــكم و رحمـــة الله و بركاتــــه 

أخوكم المهندس : أحمــد محمـــد مصطفـــى 

إلى من يريد أن يعرف أفضل الأجهزة في فحص و تشخيص الأعطال للسيارات أو 
يريد أن يعرف البرامج التي تساعده في التغلب على هذه الأعطال أو 
من يريد أن يبدأ في مشروع مراكز خدمة السيارات و يريد أن يعرف ما هي المتطلبات الأساسية للمركز 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

يمنع وضع اى وسيلة اتصال بالمشاركات


و الله المستعان


----------



## koki4life (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي ........

الأخ صهيب مسلم 
أين الرابطين هل نسيتهم أم ماذا :7::7::7: !!!!!

وشكرا لك مقدما .......


----------



## asaadrashid (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر لك اخينا العزيز وبارك الله فيك يا طيب


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (19 أكتوبر 2011)

koki4life قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي ........
> 
> الأخ صهيب مسلم
> أين الرابطين هل نسيتهم أم ماذا :7::7::7: !!!!!
> ...



وبارك فيك أخي 
إن لم يرفعهم أخونا صهيب سأقوم برفعهم إن شاء الله
شكراً لمروركم الكريم​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (19 أكتوبر 2011)

asaadrashid قال:


> الف شكر لك اخينا العزيز وبارك الله فيك يا طيب



ولك جزيل الشكر علي مرورك الكريم أخي . بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ​


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 أكتوبر 2011)

كيرو عبده قال:


> تسلم يا غالى


العفو ياغالي بالتوفيق ​


----------



## ibrahim1hj (21 أكتوبر 2011)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> إلي كل من يريد الرابط الحادي عشر من برنامج السيارات
> تفضلوا وأرجو أن اكون قد وفيت بوعدي
> New Folder (5).part11.rar
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز تم تحميل جميع الملفات


----------



## ibrahim1hj (21 أكتوبر 2011)

اذا قدرت زميلنا الكريم ترفع البرنامج في رابط واحد بيكون احسن و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (22 أكتوبر 2011)

ibrahim1hj قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز تم تحميل جميع الملفات



الحمد لله اخي الحبيب بالتوفيق إن شاء الله​


----------



## alpeter (9 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=157036#ixzz1dCRq7aPZ

​*الرابط رقم11 deleted or invaled
ارجو اعادة تحميله وشكرا

*


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*رابط آخر للبرنامج بسيرفرات مختلفة*



alpeter قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=157036#ixzz1dCRq7aPZ
> 
> ​*الرابط رقم11 deleted or invaled
> ارجو اعادة تحميله وشكرا
> ...



أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنت بخير
تفضل بزيارة هذه الصفحة البرنامج بروابط أخري

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=289324
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
​


----------



## mahmoud amat (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووور اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael1975 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (11 نوفمبر 2011)

mahmoud amat قال:


> مشكوووور اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا



ولك جزيل الشكر أخي بالتوفيق إن شاء الله​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (11 نوفمبر 2011)

wael1975 قال:


> جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك



اللهم آمين شكراً لمرورك الكريم أخي بالتوفيق إن شاء الله​


----------



## mhmd fysl (12 نوفمبر 2011)

_تسلم علي المجهود الرائع_


----------



## safwat azez (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الرابط الحادى عشر لا يعمل و شكرا لك


----------



## safwat azez (14 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم تم تحميل جميع الاجزاء شكرا لك


----------



## bimobo75 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ه لا يعملعلوسمحت يا اخى العزيز ارجو اعادة رفع الرابط11 لانه لايعمل


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 نوفمبر 2011)

safwat azez قال:


> اخى الكريم تم تحميل جميع الاجزاء شكرا لك



ولك جزيل الشكر بالتوفيق أخي الكريم​


----------



## Abu David (26 نوفمبر 2011)

يا رجل انتا مبدع , بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed .khersto (4 مارس 2012)

بارك اللة فيك والف شكر


----------



## ali mahdey (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## adelbenterki (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك
يا أخي


----------



## adel04270 (10 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علاء الصراف (13 مارس 2012)

*روعة*

شكرا


----------



## mohammad_che (14 مارس 2012)

*أخي الحبيب 

لقد قمت بتنزيل جميع الملفات 

وقمت بفك الضغط ، وجدت خطأ بسيط أثناء الفك ، لكن عندما شغل البرنامج طلب من الأسم والباسورد 

فهل هناك اسم وباسورد موحد أم أي اسم أضع
فإن كان هناك اسم وباسورد عندك أرجو تزويدنا به

وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## bkor (22 مارس 2012)

اخي الرابط الجزء 11 لا يعمل


----------



## bkor (22 مارس 2012)

اخي رابط الجزء 11 لا يعمل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## أبوتقي (22 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Bishoy Mefreh (25 أبريل 2012)

thanks alot for that huge prog


----------



## khalidwdn (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا مهندس يوسف وبارك الله فيكم
ونفع بعلمكم
ورزقني واياك الهداية في الدنيا والثبات عند الموت
والنعيم في القبر وفي الاخره


----------



## adel90 (2 مايو 2012)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (28 فبراير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## alkasire123 (3 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
جعله عز وجل في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## بداع (5 مارس 2013)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------

